# NE Ohio Rut?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just wondering what stage the rut is in for those of you who get out a lot in NE Ohio! Would you say pre-, seeking/chasing, tending, or post! 
(I sure hope it's not one of the last two!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

As of last Wed I saw bucks trailing (nose down) and chasing ( heads up/nose flaired). Neither buck seemed to be the dominant type. Seemed to be younger ( thinner neck, more lithe build).


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

The bachelor groups are breaking up and fighting has been going one... 3 our of the last 4 times out myself or my buddy have heard sparring.

I would say we are a week/week-1/2 away from pre-rut... I don't pay attention to 2yr olds or less... they don't know what they're doing just yet.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Saw a monster last night chasing two does that came through abotu 30 wsec before he did was about 60 yards west of my stand. Know where I am sitting next time


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Rattled in a nice buck lastnight from ground blind ! Come sneaking in downwind and busted me . Been seeing the young guys chasing does everywhere.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tried to rattle today, didnt do any good. not even a doe. but i did find this freshly made 20 feet from my stand


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That scrape reminded me of a tip I read in a mag that sounds very interesting. The guy says to scoop up some of that dirt/urine and put in a plastic bag. Take it to your stand and make a "real" false scrape where you want him to be when you shoot! Since it's by your stand, EZ, I think you're all set to fill your tag!


----------

